# Elephant, Hippo, and Rhino vs. Stegosaurus and Triceratops



## Kuya (Sep 30, 2009)

If it's too much of a stomp for the Dino's, add a lobster to the current animals side.


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 30, 2009)

Let's see...

A fully grown Triceratops could be over 30 feet long. A fully grown Stegosaurus could be 25 feet. Although mammals are much faster and more active, the disparity is just too great. Only the elephant really stands a chance of taking out a dino, because of its tusks, powerful trunk, and incredibly large mass, and only then if it's a fully grown bull. 

So I say dinos rape.

You might want to specify which kind of rhino, hippo, or elephant. Indian elephants, pygmy hippos, and the sheer amount of kinds of rhinos makes this match a bit shaky on the conditions.



Kuya said:


> If it's too much of a stomp for the Dino's, add a *lobster* to the current animals side.





A lobster could, at best, pinch one of the dinos on the foot before getting crushed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 30, 2009)

The lobster is a godless killing machine. No dinosaur could stand a chance.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Sep 30, 2009)

The lobster solos


----------



## FireEel (Oct 1, 2009)

Facts of these animals at their maximum sizes

Triceratops
Length: 9m
Weight: 12 tonnes
Fought Against: Tyrannosaurus Rex

Stegosaurus
Length: 9m
Weight: 4.5 tonnes
Fought Against: Allosaurus

Tyrannosaurus Rex
Length: 13m
Weight: 8 tonnes

Allosaurus
Length: 12m
Weight: 4 tonnes

-----------------------------

African Elephant
Height: 3.8m
Weight: 6.8 tonnes
Fight Against: African Lion

Hippopotamus
Length: 5.2m
Weight: 4.5 tonnes
Fight Against: Nile Crocodile, African Lion

White Rhinoceros
Length: 4.6m
Weight: 4.6 tonnes
Fight Against: African Lion

African Lion
Length: 2.5m
Weight: 0.25 ton

Nile Crocodile
Length: 6m
Weight: 1 ton

Tri-horns + Spike-tail = 16.5 tonnes
Ele + Hippo + Rhino = 15.9 tonnes

Seems about equal in mass. Until you consider the things they fight against, and you know a Rex and Allosaurus owns about any predator there is in African.

So yeah....the dinos rapestorm.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 1, 2009)

I could see 1 of the Dinos going down likely the Stegosaurus

But it won't change the Victor at the end of the day


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2009)

The current time animals can't "win", even if they somehow managed to harm the dinos enough, they'd suffer severe wounds themselves, and die shortly after.


----------



## Fenix (Oct 1, 2009)

At least add a giant enemy crab to the current animals' side


----------



## Yōkai (Oct 1, 2009)

Dino team wins

a triceratops is like a Rhinox 999 and Rhinos are not to be taken lightly


----------

